# Insurance groups....



## MR2 Dave (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys,

Can anybody tell me roughly what insurance groups the following are??

R32 GTS, GTS-T and GTR 

and

R33 GTS, GTS-T and GTR

Sorry if this is a dumb or common question thats been answered time over. 

Many thanks and best wishes

Dave


----------



## MR2 Dave (May 7, 2002)

*DOH!!!!!*

Sorry guys, i didnt notice Vennuth's thread on R32 insurance groups till after i posted. 

Still, any R32 or R33 insurance info would be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

*Insurance Groups*

This should answer all your questions...

http://www.abi.org.uk/carinsurance/

Paul )


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Imported cars don't have a UK insurance group classification as such, they just come under the general umbrella of "require one or more body parts to finance".

The R34 GTR is insurance group 20, as is the UK spec R33 GTR.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

dont forget, on top of groupings there will also be loadings, i.e. group 20c (c standing for a 20% load) or group 20b (b for a 15% load)...


----------



## MR2 Dave (May 7, 2002)

*Thanks*

Cheers guys (and gal )

Many thanks

Dave


----------

